# [Gerücht] Microsoft schnappt sich Obsidian Entertainment



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2018)

*[Gerücht] Microsoft schnappt sich Obsidian Entertainment*

microsoft macht offenbar weiter mit seiner shopping tour (ninja theory, compulsion etc.) und übernimmt nun gerüchten zufolge auch obsidian entertainment. die gespräche sollen laut kotaku sehr weit fortgeschritten sein. dazu muss man wissen, dass kotakus jason schreier 'nen recht guten draht zu obsidian hat, dem studio bspw auch einen besuch zu recherchezwecken für sein buch abgestattet hat. dürfte also sehr wahrscheinlich keine reine ente sein.

obsidian passt auf den ersten blick imo nicht so unbedingt ins portfolio, sind doch top-down-rpgs, und dafür ist obsidian in letzter zeit ja in erster linie bekannt, auf konsolen jetzt nicht unbedingt der totale renner. vielleicht gibts ja was neues in richtung alpha protocol, auch da kursierten ja immer mal wieder gerüchte.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Oktober 2018)

Oder ein Fallout New Vegas 2 anyway ?


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder ein Fallout New Vegas 2 anyway ?



wenn MS das Studio kauft eher nicht, außer sie handeln dann einen Exclusiv-Deal mit Bethesda aus


----------



## MrFob (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich wuerde ja eher auf ein Alpha Protocol 2 hoffen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2018)

RIP Obsidian in 4 Jahren


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich wuerde ja eher auf ein Alpha Protocol 2 hoffen.



Die Rechte an Alpha Protocol liegen mit Sicherheit bei Sega.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> RIP Obsidian in 4 Jahren


obsidian stand schon mehrfach am abgrund. könnte man ihnen wohl kaum übel nehmen, wenn sie sich kaufen ließen.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (9. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> obsidian stand schon mehrfach am abgrund. könnte man ihnen wohl kaum übel nehmen, wenn sie sich kaufen ließen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


Ist für sie halt eine sichere Option. Gibt den Beteiligten evtl weniger Freiheiten bei den Games, dafür mehr Sicherheit, was den Job selber angeht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (9. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn MS das Studio kauft eher nicht, außer sie handeln dann einen Exclusiv-Deal mit Bethesda aus


...der warum so unwahrscheinlich ist? TES Morrowind, also win Hauptteil, war auch ms-exklusiv. 
Ich denke auch nicht, dass sie das Studio gekauft haben, um iso-rpg's zu entwickeln. Vielleicht wird ja doch noch was aus dem Alien-Rpg... Ich würde das feiern!


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> obsidian stand schon mehrfach am abgrund. könnte man ihnen wohl kaum übel nehmen, wenn sie sich kaufen ließen.



ja, aber MS hat leider auch so ansich Studios gleich zu schließen, was denen halt jetzt in den Arsch beißt und die neue Studios kaufen müssen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> ...der warum so unwahrscheinlich ist? TES Morrowind, also win Hauptteil, war auch ms-exklusiv.



Das Bethesda zu Zeiten von Morrowind ist aber nicht mit dem Bethesda von heute zu vergleichen.
Heute ist man selbst einer der Publisher, die im Konzert der ganz Großen vorne mitspielen.
Warum sollte man der direkten Konkurrenz eine seiner wichtigsten Marken überlassen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Oktober 2018)

Hoffentlich kommen dann deren Spiele nicht nur noch über den BullshitStore, dann gibt's von mir kein Geld mehr für Obsidian.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber MS hat leider auch so ansich Studios gleich zu schließen, was denen halt jetzt in den Arsch beißt und die neue Studios kaufen müssen



welches studio hat ms denn "gleich" wieder geschlossen? 
ms hatte bislang in vielen fällen kein wirklich glückliches händchen mit seinen übernahmen, würde ich behaupten. woran auch immer das im einzelnen gelegen haben mag. umgehend nach der übernahme wieder dichtgemacht wurde aber kein einzges studio iirc.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> welches studio hat ms denn "gleich" wieder geschlossen?
> ms hatte bislang in vielen fällen wirklich glückliches händchen mit seinen übernahmen, würde ich behaupten. woran auch immer das im einzelnen gelegen haben mag. umgehend nach der übernahme wieder dichtgemacht wurde aber kein einzges studio iirc.



Vielleicht nicht umgehend, aber mit Digital Anvil, Ensemble und Lionhead haben sie auch schon einige große Namen auf dem Gewissen.
Gänzlich frei von Studiogräbern ist auch der MS-Campus nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht umgehend, aber mit Digital Anvil, Ensemble und Lionhead haben sie auch schon einige große Namen auf dem Gewissen.
> Gänzlich frei von Studiogräbern ist auch der MS-Campus nicht.



jo, sicher: aber digital anvil war wohl von beginn an zum scheitern verurteilt und wäre ohne microsoft noch viel früher von der bildfläche verschwunden. lionhead wird wohl kaum jemand ernsthaft eine träne nachweinen, zumal das studio in über 10 jahren unter ms-ägide niemals einen echten hit gelandet hat. fable war nett - viel mehr aber auch nicht. und ensemble? echtzeitstrategie war (und ist) halt nicht unbedingt mehr das kassenschlager-genre. - über die gründe im einzelnen könnten wir uns jetzt die köpfe einschlagen, führt aber letztendlich wohl zu nix. 

in erster linie ging es um das wort "gleich". und diese behauptung ist eben schlicht unwahr.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Oktober 2018)

ich behaupte einfach dass fast alle Big-Player unter den Publishern schon die ein oder andere Studio-Leiche im Keller liegen hat.


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2018)

naja, nicht gleich gleich, aber sonderlich langen Atem hat man jetzt auch nicht super oft bewießen
und Grade vor 9 Jahren haben die ja einen Haufen Studios halt auch so außer der Reihe dicht gemacht


----------



## McDrake (10. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich behaupte einfach dass fast alle Big-Player unter den Publishern schon die ein oder andere Studio-Leiche im Keller liegen hat.



Es gab halt eine Zeit, da dachten die Publisher: "Je mehr Games wir raushauen, dafür brauchen wir natürlich Entwicklungsstudios, desto mehr Geld holen wir rein."
Darum wurden viele Studios aufgekauft... das Geld hatte man ja.
Nur war das Wachstum irgendwann zu Ende und es gab einen Überschuss an eigenen Studios und somit zu viele Kosten. Was macht man da logischerweise? Man schliesst die.

Ich denke/hoffe, dass das ganze inzwischen realistischer betrachtet wird. Denn so ein Einkauf muss sich ja auch lohnen. 
Keiner kauft was ums gleich wieder kaputt zu machen (ok, irgendwelche Pfosten, die ein IPhone in den Mixer werfen... ist aber ein anderes Thema   ).


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2018)

die übernahme ist nach wie vor nicht nicht offiziell, unterdessen hat sich obsidian-ex chris avellone per twitter direkt mit ziemlich drastischen worten an microsoft gewandt: "if you ARE doing a deal with Obsidian Ent., I’d really, really look at Pillars of Eternity sales figures (which Fig has indirectly revealed this month, and tried to be cagey about it). Good devs there, terrible management – Hire the devs, fire the chaff at the top."


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. November 2018)

Ist glaube ich nicht das erste Mal, dass sich Avellone in wenig schmeichelhaften Tönen über die Führungsebene von Obisidian äußert.
Hatte da glaube ich schon mal einen Artikel zu gelesen.

Auf die schnelle das hier gefunden: https://techraptor.net/content/chris-avellone-talks-departure-obsidian-entertainment
Aber ich glaub da war noch was anderes.


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2018)

mal angenommen, es stimmt dass poe ein ziemlicher flop war, inwiefern hat das management das verbockt? war die entwicklung zu teuer? das marketing mies?

ich mein, jetzt mal ganz grundsätzlich; dass ein top-down-rollenspiel heutzutage jetzt nicht unbedingt als der ganz heiße scheiß gilt, der millionenverkäufe garantiert, dürfte ja wohl bekannt gewesen sein, ganz unabhängig von der qualität. oder hat sich was vergleichbares, sagen wir wasteland 3 oder torment, dermaßen viel besser verkauft? ich weiß es wirklich nicht, kanns mir aber irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mal angenommen, es stimmt dass poe ein ziemlicher flop war, inwiefern hat das management das verbockt? war die entwicklung zu teuer? das marketing mies?



Oh, ich hatte zufällig vorhin einen Tweet von einem Investor von PoE 2  gesehen, der hat seine Einnahmen umgerechnet und kommt auf etwa 110.000 verkaufte Einheiten. 
Viele Kommentare darunten gingen auch in die Richtung, dass PoE zu spartanisch und altbacken ist, viele "Fans" (noch) gar nicht den ersten Teil durchgespielt hätten und ähnlich. Die Zielgruppe ist halt extrem klein. 
Ein Divinity spricht sicher mehr Leute an weil es technisch und bei den Mechaniken einfach moderner wirkt ist aber dennoch ja auch immer noch die gleiche Nische nur vielleicht nicht ganz so Hardcore.

Habe den Tweet gefunden: https://twitter.com/Aerothorn/status/1060202788989222912


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2018)

nja, wie gut hat sich den PoE 1 so verkauft?
Wäre nicht das erste mal wenn man nach dem einem großen Erfolg überzogene Vorstellungen an den Nachfolger hat und dann mehr Geld verplant als man einspielen könnte


----------



## MrFob (7. November 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich nicht das erste Mal, dass sich Avellone in wenig schmeichelhaften Tönen über die Führungsebene von Obisidian äußert.
> Hatte da glaube ich schon mal einen Artikel zu gelesen.
> 
> Auf die schnelle das hier gefunden: https://techraptor.net/content/chris-avellone-talks-departure-obsidian-entertainment
> Aber ich glaub da war noch was anderes.



Mensch Matthias, Klicks generieren, KLICKS!!!! 
http://www.pcgames.de/Obsidian-Entertainment-US-Firma-73780/News/chris-avellone-arbeitsbedingungen-pillars-of-eternity-tyranny-1255645/?ref=ittagesschau.de


EDIT: Wow, wenn PoE2 wirklich nur knapp ueber 100.000 Exemplare verkauft hat, dann waere das aber denke ich echt ein krasser Flop gewesen. Mir kam die PoE Reihe immer als eine der erfolgreichsten im gesamten Retro Sektor vor und ich dachte auch die meisten PoE Spieler haetten PoE2 sehnsuechtig erwartet. Aber vielleicht ist man als hardcore gamer auch ein bisschen in seiner Blase gefangen.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, wie gut hat sich den PoE 1 so verkauft?
> Wäre nicht das erste mal wenn man nach dem einem großen Erfolg überzogene Vorstellungen an den Nachfolger hat und dann mehr Geld verplant als man einspielen könnte



Oh, das überrascht mich jetzt, laut Steamspy liegt PoE irgendwo zwischen 1 und 2 Millionen und PoE 2 tatsächlich zwischen 100.000 und 200.000. Das ist mal ein heftiger Unterschied.


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh, das überrascht mich jetzt, laut Steamspy liegt PoE irgendwo zwischen 1 und 2 Millionen und PoE 2 tatsächlich zwischen 100.000 und 200.000. Das ist mal ein heftiger Unterschied.


hm. stimmt. da würden mich dann doch die gründe interessieren. erstaunlich.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm. stimmt. da würden mich dann doch die gründe interessieren. erstaunlich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk



vielleicht kam´s einfach zu früh, weil, nen schlechtes Spiel ist es nicht, aber jetzt wenn man mal HLTB zu Grunde legt, ist es halt auch nicht gerade Kurz


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2018)

beim ersten poe grassierte auch noch der crowdfunding-hype und dementsprechend gabs vermutlich ein mehr an berichterstattung. hat vielleicht auch ne rolle gespielt. keine ahnung.  trotzdem würde mich nach wie vor interessieren, was avellone dem management konkret vorwirft.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. November 2018)

Jetzt ist es fix. 
Microsoft: Zwei Studios übernommen: Obsidian Entertainment und inXile Entertainment - 4Players.de

InXile hat man ebenfalls übernommen. Dann steht Wasteland 3 wohl noch ein wenig mehr Kapital zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. November 2018)

Da geht sie hin, meine Hoffnung auf eine PS4-Version von PoE2.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. November 2018)

inXile hab ich noch nie gehört

zu Obsidian: Tja das wars dann wohl mit einem Fallout: New Vegas 2 oder Alpha Protocol 2 für PS4


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ohne Chris Avalone das ein guter Deal ist. Der ist ja wohl verantwortlich für die besseren Storys dort gewesen. 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> inXile hab ich noch nie gehört


Das ist das Studio von Brian Fargo. Die haben u.a. The Bard's Tale, Hunted - The Demon's Forge, Choplifter HD, Wasteland 2 und 3 oder Torment - Tides of Numenera gemacht.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2018)

wie schon im startposting damals gesagt: ich bin wirklich gespannt, welche art von spielen obsidian für microsoft machen soll. eher altmodisch anumutende rollenspiele werden es wohl kaum sein. für inxile gilt dasselbe. auf jeden fall spannende übernahmen, da ms allem anschein plant von seinem knall-bumm-peng-action- und sport-image wegzukommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie schon im startposting damals gesagt: ich bin wirklich gespannt, welche art von spielen obsidian für microsoft machen soll. eher altmodisch anumutende rollenspiele werden es wohl kaum sein. für inxile gilt dasselbe. auf jeden fall spannende übernahmen, da ms allem anschein plant von seinem knall-bumm-peng-action- und sport-image wegzukommen.



Die früheren Titel von InXile sind ja teils Triple A Produktionen bzw. sehr actionlastig gewesen, wurden allerdings von Bethesda finanziert und Fargo wollte das ja damals nicht mehr sondern kleinere Brötchen backen, weswegen man Wasteland 2 und Torment schuf. 
Ich denke auch nicht, dass Microsoft sich mit einem Spiel auf dem technisch unterirdischem Niveau eines Wasteland 2 zufrieden geben würde. Wenn vielleicht sollen die eher wieder sowas wie Choplifter machen, kleine, hübsche Actiongames die nach Indie aussehen. 

Vielleicht packen die ja auch InXile und Obsidian zusammen und die sollen ein richtiges RPG im Stil von Dragon Age oder gar Witcher machen, das wäre dann ja wirklich mal ein Traum.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2018)

Microsoft hat ja noch Marken wie Fable...Vielleicht wird eine der Firmen dann darauf angesetzt, dass nächste Fable zu entwickeln.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Microsoft hat ja noch Marken wie Fable...Vielleicht wird eine der Firmen dann darauf angesetzt, dass nächste Fable zu entwickeln.



Nach der abgesägten Katastrophe? Glaube an der Marke haben sie sich genug die Finger verbrannt mit ihren Experimenten. Da müsste wirklich dann einer so schlau sein und das "zurück zu den Wurzeln" propagieren.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vielleicht packen die ja auch InXile und Obsidian zusammen und die sollen ein richtiges RPG im Stil von Dragon Age oder gar Witcher machen, das wäre dann ja wirklich mal ein Traum.


Mit "Traum" wär ich da noch vorsichtig, da könnten noch ein paar Buchstaben davor landen.
Ich nenn es mal lieber verhalten positiv "Hoffnung"


----------



## fud1974 (13. November 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Microsoft hat ja noch Marken wie Fable...Vielleicht wird eine der Firmen dann darauf angesetzt, dass nächste Fable zu entwickeln.



Ein Fable soll ja laut Gerüchten in Entwicklung sein.. allerdings von ungeahnter Seite, Playground Games soll das machen (die Forza Horizon Macher)


----------



## MrFob (13. November 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ein Fable soll ja laut Gerüchten in Entwicklung sein.. allerdings von ungeahnter Seite, Playground Games soll das machen (die Forza Horizon Macher)



Wenn Blizzard ein Diablo Mobil Spiel machen kann, dann wird Microsoft ja wohl noch ein Fable-Rennspiel rausbringen duerfen.  


Aber mal im Ernst, hiess es zu E3 Zeiten nicht noch, Playgrounds zweites Projekt sei ein Shooter? Vielleicht irre ich mich jetzt aber auch. Ein gut gemachtes neues Fable koennte auf jeden Fall schon witzig sein. War zwar noch nie so meine absolute Lieblingsmarke aber as erste habe ich doch ganz gerne durchgespielt, gerne auch von Playground.

Von Obsidian wuerde ich mir aber echt ein neues Modern Day Spy RPG wuenschen (muss ja nicht Alpha Protocol 2 heissen  ).

EDIT: Huch, ich seh grade, das hatte ich in dem Thread ja sogar schon geschrieben, vor einem Monat. Na wenigstens bleibe ich mir selbst treu.


----------



## fud1974 (13. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, hiess es zu E3 Zeiten nicht noch, Playgrounds zweites Projekt sei ein Shooter? Vielleicht irre ich mich jetzt aber auch. Ein gut gemachtes neues Fable koennte auf jeden Fall schon witzig sein. War zwar noch nie so meine absolute Lieblingsmarke aber as erste habe ich doch ganz gerne durchgespielt, gerne auch von Playground.



Siehe:
http://www.pcgames.de/Fable-Spiel-2...cher-arbeiten-an-neuem-Teil-Geruecht-1248127/

Im Sommer dann noch mal Gerüchte auf anderen Seiten, man munkelte dass die fleissig Leute dafür einstellen.

Was Obsidian und Co angeht.. ich glaube nicht, dass MS auf isometrische Rollenspiele scharf ist. Aus den Studios wird dann wohl was anderes werden, zumal man jetzt ja auf ganz andere Ressourcen zurückgreifen kann.


----------



## MrFob (13. November 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was Obsidian und Co angeht.. ich glaube nicht, dass MS auf isometrische Rollenspiele scharf ist. Aus den Studios wird dann wohl was anderes werden, zumal man jetzt ja auf ganz andere Ressourcen zurückgreifen kann.



Ahem,, na in dem Fall, wie waere es mit einem third person action RPG mit stealth Komponente und vielen Entscheidungen in der Story?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. November 2018)

Ja das Doppelpost-Problem tritt immer mal wieder auf, dachte oft dass es an der eigenen Leitung liegt aber dann seh ich immer wieder dass es bei anderen auch passiert, keine Ahnung was da der Grund ist. Wenn ich sie sehe lösch ich die dann immer gleich (also identische Klon-Beiträge oder wenn darum gebeten wird nachträglich)


----------



## fud1974 (13. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ahem,, na in dem Fall, wie waere es mit einem third person action RPG mit stealth Komponente und vielen Entscheidungen in der Story?
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]



Ja, ich merk schon dass Dein Herz dran hängt.. aber wie war das, die Rechte liegen bei Sony, oder? 

Na ja, jedenfalls denke ich schon dass man die Buden nicht gekauft hat damit  beide dann in der nächsten "Generation" (sofern man davon noch sprechen kann..) 
Retro-Iso-RPGs bauen.... oder anders ausgedrückt, ich bezweifle dass man anhand der Vergangenheit der Studios jetzt unbedingt deren Zukunft sieht, aber schauen wir mal..



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ja das Doppelpost-Problem tritt immer mal wieder auf, dachte oft dass es an der eigenen Leitung liegt aber dann seh ich immer wieder dass es bei anderen auch passiert, keine Ahnung was da der Grund ist. Wenn ich sie sehe lösch ich die dann immer gleich (also identische Klon-Beiträge oder wenn darum gebeten wird nachträglich)



Hatte ich noch nie.. jedenfalls nicht auffallend, gestern bei JEDEM Post...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ja, ich merk schon dass Dein Herz dran hängt.. aber wie war das, die Rechte liegen bei Sony, oder?


Ähmm, nein? SEGA? 

P.S. Ich leide mit MrFob. AP war einfach grandios.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (13. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, nein? SEGA?



AAaaaargh, ich meinte auch Sega.... 

Sega, Sony.. eh alles das gleiche.... (oha, jetzt darf ich nicht mehr alleine in dunkle Gassen gehen..)


----------



## Rabowke (13. November 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> AAaaaargh, ich meinte auch Sega....
> 
> Sega, Sony.. eh alles das gleiche.... (oha, jetzt darf ich nicht mehr alleine in dunkle Gassen gehen..)



... weil dort das Nintendo-Maskottchen auf dich wartet - der Masterchief? 



Spoiler



... haben wir jetzt irgendeine Konsolenplattform vergessen?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2018)

microsoft ist angeblich an einem weiteren "mid-size"-studio dran, das in der vergangenheit (auch) für sony gearbeitet haben soll. 
ready at dawn (the order) , supermassive (until dawn) oder vielleicht sogar from software oder quantic dream?


----------



## fud1974 (4. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> microsoft ist angeblich an einem weiteren "mid-size"-studio dran, das in der vergangenheit (auch) für sony gearbeitet haben soll.
> ready at dawn (the order) , suppermasive (until dawn) oder vielleicht sogar from software oder quantic dream?




Quantic Dream? Seriously?

Die sind doch fest mit Sony verbandelt.. man hört zwar immer wieder dass die Beziehung angespannt sein soll weil der der Laden wohl so richtig teuer ist und ja nur alle paar Jahre was rausbringt, aber trotzdem...


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Dezember 2018)

insomniac wäre auch möglich, zumal die mit Sunset Overdrive schon Erfahrung mit der Xbox hatten


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Quantic Dream? Seriously?
> 
> Die sind doch fest mit Sony verbandelt.. man hört zwar immer wieder dass die Beziehung angespannt sein soll weil der der Laden wohl so richtig teuer ist und ja nur alle paar Jahre was rausbringt, aber trotzdem...



ich glaubs zwar auch nicht, aber wieso sollte man das ausschließen können? quantic ist so weit man weiß komplett unabhängig, maximal vertraglich an sony gebunden.
rare war damals auch (sehr) eng mit nintendo verbandelt, und ist dann bekanntlich dennoch ins ms-lager gewechselt. ob das jetzt ne besonders gute idee war, darüber solls hier jetzt mal nicht gehen.


----------



## fud1974 (4. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich glaubs zwar auch nicht, aber wieso sollte man das ausschließen können? quantic ist so weit man weiß komplett unabhängig, maximal vertraglich an sony gebunden.
> rare war damals auch (sehr) eng mit nintendo verbandelt, und ist dann bekanntlich dennoch ins ms-lager gewechselt. ob das jetzt ne besonders gute idee war, darüber solls hier jetzt mal nicht gehen.



Ich möchte auch nicht abstreiten dass das passieren könnte, wäre für mich dann aber schon eine großere Geschichte.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> insomniac wäre auch möglich, zumal die mit Sunset Overdrive schon Erfahrung mit der Xbox hatten



Insomniac Games soll es nicht sein. Das Studio wurde vom Insider bereits ausgeschlossen. Heiße Kandidaten sind: From Software (Bloodborne), Ready at Dawn (The Order 1886), Supermassive Games (Until Dawn), Bluepoint Games (Shadow of the Colossus) und eben Quantic Dream (Detroit Become Human). Vielleicht platzt die Bombe ja am 7. Dezember bei den Game Awards. Die Verhandlungen laufen angeblich schon länger.


----------



## Cobblepot (4. Dezember 2018)

From Software wäre für Pc Spieler eine gute Nachricht, Bloodborne aka Dark Souls 2.5 konsolenexklusiv hat viele angekotzt. Dass sich Microsoft diese eher mitelprächtigen Filmspiele ans Bein binden wird, glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht wird es aber auch was kleines wie Sumo Digital.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Dezember 2018)

selbst wenn sie From Soft kaufen, bliebe die IP Bloodborne (und auch Demon Souls) bei Sony.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2018)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Dass sich Microsoft diese eher mitelprächtigen Filmspiele ans Bein binden wird, glaube ich nicht.



über qualität brauchen wir hier nicht zu streiten. kassenschlager sind quantics spiele zwar vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber alleine schon fürs image wäre eine übernahme sicherlich durchaus förderlich. fakt ist jedenfalls, dass quantic dream etwas zu bieten hätte was microsoft bislang so gar nicht im portfolio hat. ob das gewollt ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. 



> Vielleicht wird es aber auch was kleines wie Sumo Digital.



sumo ist, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, (teils deutlich) größer als die meisten anderen studios, über die hier spekuliert wird.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> über qualität brauchen wir hier nicht zu streiten. kassenschlager sind quantics spiele zwar vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber alleine schon fürs image wäre eine übernahme sicherlich durchaus förderlich. fakt ist jedenfalls, dass quantic dream etwas zu bieten hätte was microsoft bislang so gar nicht im portfolio hat. ob das gewollt ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.



Was mich bei QD, jetzt wieder bei Detroit, beeindruckt ist, dass sie die verfügbare Technik SINNVOLL nutzt für ihre Games. Das wischen bei den Büchern ist sowas von intuitiv auf dem PS4-Pad. Oder wie der integrierte Lautsprecher genutzt wird...


----------



## Cobblepot (4. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> über qualität brauchen wir hier nicht zu streiten. kassenschlager sind quantics spiele zwar vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber alleine schon fürs image wäre eine übernahme sicherlich durchaus förderlich. fakt ist jedenfalls, dass quantic dream etwas zu bieten hätte was microsoft bislang so gar nicht im portfolio hat. ob das gewollt ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
> 
> sumo ist, wen ich richtig informiert bin, (teils deutlich) größer als die meisten anderen studios, über die hier spekuliert wird.



Microsoft hat sein Hauptaugenmerk scheinbar auf Multiplayer/Coop/Crossplay/Gameplay/Games as a service, da passen diese "Spiele" nicht so richtig rein. Auch brauchen sie meiner Meinung nach schnell Spiele, das spricht alles nicht gerade für QD. Über die Größe von Sumo vermag ich in der Tat nichts zu sagen, es war eher auf klangvolle Namen bzw. den Bekannheitsgrad gemünzt.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2018)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Microsoft hat sein Hauptaugenmerk scheinbar auf Multiplayer/Coop/Crossplay/Gameplay/Games as a service, da passen diese "Spiele" nicht so richtig rein. Auch brauchen sie meiner Meinung nach schnell Spiele, das spricht alles nicht gerade für QD.



na ja, das trifft alles genauso oder zumindest ähnlich auch auf inxile und obsidian zu. 
möglicherweise versucht sich microsoft ja gerade an einer neu-orientierung, was sein games-portfolio angeht.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Dezember 2018)

Quantic Dream und Supermassive machen primär diese Spiele nach der Art interaktiver Filme (bei SM meist im Horror-Setting) letztere hatte auch noch paar sonyexclusive VR-Games gemacht, wie das Until Dawn Spin-Off Blood Rush und das Prequel Inpatient


----------

